# Oh man, I can't believe this, LOL!!



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

And they say you can't teach a cat tricks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

for sure Ina  You surely can  I sure long for the days I can have pets again  a dog and a cat, perfect pair


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

No pets allowed?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

It's the Easter Bunny Cat!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

No, only because I can't afford one though.  My landlord would let me have a baby but I have to have enough to get their shots etc

I really need to focus on getting my own place, just rent a room in the bottom half of the house.  So do 4 other students, although I am no longer a student, my landlord just took mercy on me and has allowed me to stay.  I do the extra cleaning the others don't


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

I remember a dog we once had that seemed to think those were chocolates


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

Everybody loves Roomba Cat!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

Do NOT destroy my belief in the Easter Bunny Cat.  How cruel . . .   Next, you'll be tryin' to tell me there ain't no Sandy Claws.


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Playmate for your  kitty Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Playmate for your  kitty Phil?



Actually it isn't MY cat - it's my roommate's cat. 

It isn't MY fault he always wants to hang out with me. 

He'd probably like another cat around, and from a medical viewpoint I would say he _needs_ it - he's getting fat.


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Cats pick their owners, not the other way around, so Phil, guess who has a cat?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Cats pick their owners, not the other way around, so Phil, guess who has a cat?



NOOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!!

No attachments - none!

My mantra is "No kids, no pets, no plants". :cower:

Our Paths are merely next to each other in the Tao for a short while ...


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Just in the same dimension at the same time? Oh come on now Phil, that kitty loves you! Be nice. :rockon:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL, you tell'em Ina,


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe I should keep my mouth shut. We're running out of playmates. :dejection:


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey, where did that Dan guy go? We could pick on him maybe. He didn't stay long. Was it US, you think? :victorious:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

I spank SnagglePuss on a regular basis - that alone should earn me enough karma chips to grant me my freedom when it's time to go. 

I buy him kitty treats, play with him with the laser pointer, give him lots of boxes and bags to play in - I even made a toy out of a broken plastic curtain-rod, some string and a bunch of crumpled-up cellophane! 

How much more can one man DO?!? 

*WHAT DOES HE WANT FROM ME???*


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

He wants acknowledging Phil, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes Phil, Ina is right, kitty just wants to be appreciated


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

Cute Nwlady!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ...  It's hard enough for me to keep up with you and Phil!! ...



That's what ALL the girls say ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

of all the forums in the world, and you walked into mine..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2014)

nwlady said:


> of all the forums in the world, and you walked into mine..



You must remember this
A forum's hit or miss
A place to do or die
You type your words and then
Let fly
As time goes by ... 


Play it, TG! You played it for _her_, you can play it for _me_!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

would you believe I've been awake since 2:30 a.m.  At one point, I was laughing hysterically under the covers so's not to wake anyone else in the house.  I got that dang picture of you in your "financial" booth stuck in my head, and I sware I just could not quit laughing:lofl: I come from a long, line of kooks, and my Uncle was one of the biggest  He survived (beat) cancer for like 20 or more years.  He really was warped but quite amazing how he handled life, kept active, and if you didn't know him, you would never know he had cancer.  Well, my younger brother is another nut, and he went down to see my Unc' and at that time, my Uncle was in his early 90's.  One of the first things my brother said to him when they met up was "man Uncle Whitey, they are gonna have to beat you with a stick to get rid of you"!  I know, I know, it sounds so sick, but I'm tellin you, my Uncle bust up laughin so hard.  That's just my family for you


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2014)

Laughter hath charms to soothe the savage breast.

I hath encountered a few savage breasts, so I know. 

Laughter to me is both a curative for illness and a defensive mechanism. I've used it pretty much my entire life and I can't see me getting all serious now. 

Glad you liked my little bank picture.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

I love all your stuff Phil  I thought that said the savage beast, lol, but now I have images in my brain of you being attacked by monstrous bosoms!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Another titilating picture in my simple mind.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

sorry pappy, it's Phil's fault, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand any of this


----------

